# Muss die Versorgungs-Erde am Schrank-Gehäuse direkt terminiert werden ?



## JesperMP (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo lieber Schaltschrank-Eksperten !

Wir diskutieren hier rund um Tisch, ob die Erde von Versorgung direkt auf ein Klemme auf Schaltschrank-Gehäuse verbundet werden MUSS.

Also, genügt es mit eine Erd-Klemme wo die Verbindung geht über 35mm DIN Schiene, und per Montageplatte zum Schaltschrank Gehäuse ?
Oder muss der Verbindung zuest zu eine grossen Schraube auf Gehäuse, und erst danach weiterverteilt ?

Es handelt sich um eine relativ kleines Steuerschrank.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## -V- (24 Januar 2011)

Wir haben bisher immer eine Sammelschiene eingebaut, auf der auch die Erde der Zuleitung aufgelgegt wurde. Dort wurden dann auch die Erden von Montageplatte, Gehäuse usw. aufgelegt.

Bei kleinen Anlagen (bis 63A) habe wir die Erden auf den Erdklemmen Klemmleiste aufgelgt.


----------



## knabi (25 Januar 2011)

Zu beachten ist die Stromtragfähigkeit der Hutschiene. Eine Standard-Hutschiene wird m.E. mit einem maximalen Kupferquerschnitt von 16mm² gleichgesetzt. Kommen dann noch korrodierte Schraubverbindungen zur Montageplatte o.ä. hinzu, sieht's mit der Schaltschrankerdung schlecht aus.
Wir speisen zwar auch größere Querschnitte teilweise direkt auf eine PE-Klemme auf Hutschiene, dann aber mit einer Leitung entsprechenden Querschnitts von der anderen Seite der Klemme auf einen Erdungssammelpunkt bzw. eine PE-Sammelschiene.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## JesperMP (25 Januar 2011)

Danke.

Bei grösseren Schaltschränke gibt es bei uns eine doppelte Kupferschiene für die Erde. Die Erde von das Versorgungskabel geht direkt auf dieser Kupferschiene.

Aber bei diese kleinere Schaltshrank wird das Versorgungskabel nie grösser als 4 mm².


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo Jesper,

ich sehe das so, das ja in der Zuleitung als erster mal der PE als Schutzleiter zugeführt wird. Daher meine ich muß dieser erst einmal auf eine Klemme oder Schiene gelegt werden, von dort aus muß Sternförmig weggegangen werden. Über die C-Schiene der Einspeiseklemme werden dann auch die Abgänge abgegriffen.
Von dieser Schiene greift man erst danach die Leitung für das Gehäuse ab.

Würde man über das Gehäuse gehen, hätte man keine direkte Erdverbindung mehr für die Abgänge wenn sich die Verbindung löst.

Das lösen bzw. eher gesagt sie Anzahl der Schutzleiterklemmen muß auf ein mindestmaßs reduziert werden um Fehler zu vermeiden. (Daher auch Sternförmig).


----------

